# A new use for sawdust



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

.

.*H I L A R I O U S*

.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I want to know HOW MUCH can you put in before people notice!!! Got a link to the results???
(that kid is going to go far in this world 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I wonder if the variables accounted for different kinds of wood for the sawdust. As in, how much pine, walnut, cherry, oak, pecan, etc. did that young man put down in the name of science?


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well….My wife was told that grated cheese is packaged with saw dust to keep it from clumping. Called "cellulose" on the label. Bon appetite'


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

That's one way to make a wood …stool….....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

anyone that has ever eaten oatmeal on a US Navy Destroyer
or attached to a Navy Sea Bee Battalion knows this has been done already.










.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Beware the toxic woods. There are lists. Look them up. Any kind of Rosewood, for example. Padauk.Look them up.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Rosewoods and Paduak are not tozic
From wood database

*Allergies/Toxicity:* Although severe reactions are quite uncommon, rosewood in the Dalbergia genus has been reported as a sensitizer. Usually most common reactions simply include eye, skin, and respiratory irritation. See the articles Wood Allergies and Toxicity and Wood Dust Safety for more information.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I love the taste of sawdust in the morning.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

John Smith--SO True!!!!!!
LOL


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is great! It reminds me of a related study by IKEA, "How much Rice Krispies can you put in furniture before people notice?"


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm You just suggested a whole new market - different types of wood sawdust for different purposes:

Rice Crispys with walnut sawdust for parasite control;

Rice Crispys with poplar sawdust for regularity;

Rice Crispys with oak, walnut, maple (flavoring) and so on for sawdust making addicts;

. . . .



> I wonder if the variables accounted for different kinds of wood for the sawdust. As in, how much pine, walnut, cherry, oak, pecan, etc. did that young man put down in the name of science?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Didn't McDonalds' get caught a few years back for some sort of filler in there hamburgers?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Didn t McDonalds get caught a few years back for some sort of filler in there hamburgers?
> - Andre


No, not in the way you are thinking:
From McDonald's To Organic Valley, You're Probably Eating Wood Pulp

Here is a good one from Prevention Magazine:
31 Foods You're Eating That Contain Sawdust

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

What grade did you get on that science project Smitty?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Hah! That weren't I, Mr. Reed. Damn fine topic for inquiry though.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Tony beat me to it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Tony beat me.
> 
> - chrisstef


There, fixed it.

Tell us more, Stef.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

My Mom told stories of her childhood in Germany during the war. The Germans used saw dust in the flour for the bread they fed kids in school. The kids would roll the bread up in a ball and pick the chips out of it before they ate it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

About twenty or twenty-five years ago, my associate sold all our hay, leaving none for the seventeen Limousin cattle we were raising. We had to go out and buy hay and he bought several big bales of crap so bad up to three feet in diameter of the centers were charcoal. Needless to say, that cattle were unhappy about it and wouldn't touch it.

I remembered my dad telling me how they saved cattle, back during the depression, by pouring molasses over sawdust. We had a five hundred gallon tank of molasses, from a sugar beet plant, we hadn't got around to applying to the orchard, as foliage nutriment.

I tossed a couple five gallon buckets of it on the four wheeler and took it out to the pen, where I poured it over the crap hay. Cattle still acted like "what the hell"? However, by day three of dousing their garbage hay, they started acting live young calves, when they'd see the four wheeler or truck coming to toss out more hay and candy.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Kelly, great story!~


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

While I don't have that particular problem myself, those who require a lot of fiber in their diet should appreciate it…... Perhaps we're going to have to look a lot closer at the ingredients in things like "Cherry Bran Muffins"......


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

> Tony beat me.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> ...


Im not sure its a story you'd like to hear Smitty.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Reminds me of my first job in a hamburger joint, in Laramie, Wyoming in the 60's. We had a guy who came in early every morning to "mix" the hamburger. 35% oatmeal, 65% hamburger, and the meat was 70-30.
Where was Clara Peller??

You could take a pattie, put it in the deep fryer, and in about 30 seconds, it would be gone, nada, never there.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I choose to breath my sawdust in rather than eat it. Wood bark was used as a flour stretcher for bread here in Norway not so very long ago. Luckily I didn't have to eat any of that See Bee oatmeal/sawdust as I was stationed on a Naby refrigerator ship that carried food supplies around Westpac. We usually ate steak after we ran out of other staples.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

:-D


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Dang, I just burned up over 150 gallons of sawdust last week and I could have sold it to McDonalds!!

Jim


----------



## grnjames (May 31, 2018)

I bet it's gluten-free. LOL


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Woodshaver tony- he has a mustache that doubles as a filtration system


----------

